# Hi all



## Ecigsvzone (2/11/18)

hello all,
I'm from China and i'm glad to join the forum.
A Vzone gift on the Way. Come to open.



l

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Lawrence A (2/11/18)

Welcome

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Chanelr (2/11/18)

Welcome to the forum

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## hot.chillie35 (2/11/18)

Hi & Welcome to the forum

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Resistance (2/11/18)

* @Ecigsvzone welcome to the forum have a good stay here with us *

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (2/11/18)

Welcome to the forum @Ecigsvzone .

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Vapessa (2/11/18)

Hi hope you enjoy the ECIGSSA


----------

